# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## Bianca53

Hoi 
Mijn naam is Bianca 53 en heb na een burnout gevolgd door een serotonine syndroom een verslaving over gehouden aan slaap pillen ook gebruik ik anti depressiva.
Ik wil graag van de slaappillen af maar ben doodsbang dat de gevolgen zullen lijken op het geen ik eerder heb meegemaakt.
Ik weet dat het slecht is en gevaarlijk maar ik funktioneer er goed op. Graag goede adviezen en ervaringsverhalen.
Knuffel Bianca53

----------


## gossie

Hoi Bianca53,
misschien een optie om je slaaptabletten te halveren! Ik weet niet wat voor medicatie je hebt, qua slaap? 
Sterkte en groetjes van Gossie

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Bianca...welkom op deze site....wat akelig dat je een burn-out hebt gehad, dat kost heel veel tijd om van te herstellen...depressie pillen kunnen mensen lang gebruiken..sommige mensen hebben een stofje tekort in de hersenen en dan kun je langere tijd dit slikken...sommige mensen krijgen het voor een tijdje, anderen langer, geen enkel persoon wordt hetzelfde behandeld, als het je helpt is het goed!!! slaappillen lijkt mij een moeilijk iets, dat zou ik dan met de/een "arts" bespreken, rustig afbouwen zou ik zeggen, maar hulp heb je "nodig" ! heel veel sterkte ermee...en er is op gezondheidsnieuws veel verteld over pillen etc, door personen die persoonlijk hier ervaring mee hebben.. typ de woorden in en zoek het op...hou je haaks....

Vriendelijke groeten van Elisabeth  :Embarrassment:

----------

